# Annihilator vs Vanquisher vs Destroyer



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

So I once asked why you should go with Leman Russ rather than an Exterminator _(inf.)_ or Vanquisher _(tank)_ and was told the Russ had better BS (and perhaps more flexible?).

Now I'm wondering about the Annihilator, the Vanquisher and the Destroyer Tank Hunter. They are all dedicated tank killers, if I'm not entirely mistaken, so which one would you recommend? Which one is the "best" at what it does.

Oh, and I'm quite a noob ruleswise, so try to explain it to me like I'm a 10 year old who's never heard of 40k.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

None of them really, the vanquisher is absolutely terrible for the value, without AP1 its unlikely to do damage and at BS3 your only hitting 50% of the time, the Annihilator is worse but cheaper so its a wash. The destroyer has a S10 AP1 shot which is great but again only BS 3. 

I'd pick a manticore as a tank destroyer, as it can be fired indirect it'll hit side armour, with 1-3 shots your likely to hit something and it can also double up against infantry targets.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Russes do not make for decent anti-tank, not consistently damaging enough the majority of times...either because of poor stats/rules/build or because there are cheaper and/or more efficient alternatives.
- Hydras are great at destroying transports
- Vendettas for AV 12/13
- Manticores/ Medusa with BB's/Meltagun Vets for AV14.

Plasma, AC's, Missile Launchers, S10 weapons, AP1 weapons, 2D6 weapons, Ordnance & Barrage, and Multi-lasers can also damage/take out vehicles. 

Vanquisher not having AP1 is utter nonsense...I would willingly have paid the points cost of the Punisher for it to have the Stats it has in the original IA books.

Annihilator's S9 AP2 shot is re-rollable, but just look at the Vendetta to see how it's been outclassed.

DTH I quite like, but its AP2 not 1.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah; it's a pity such well designed tanks appear to have been short changed.


----------

